# The itty bitty kitty has arrived!



## meandmyself (23 August 2013)

We picked her up this afternoon and she's a proper little character already! She's decided that the back of the couch is the best place ever, and keeps climbing up there. She's earned the name Fidget because she's never still!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1185686_10153189493310096_418378727_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533735_10153189497110096_795755043_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/246927_10153189603235096_1600826922_n.jpg

I'm scratched to bits but totally smitten!  She's sleeping on me as a type this.


----------



## Amymay (23 August 2013)

Oh, cuteness!!!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 August 2013)

Gorgeous!  

She looks so similar to my kitten. Does she have a tabby tail? You need to post more photos.


----------



## FubsyMog (23 August 2013)

Oh mega-cuteness!


----------



## meandmyself (23 August 2013)

She has four spots on her back and a tabby tail, plus small spots on three of her legs. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1234816_10153190327620096_2057751646_n.jpg (Awful photo, sorry. It's really hard to hang on to a kitten with one hand and take a photo with the other.)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1240434_10153190325615096_682686471_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548339_10153190324335096_453143503_n.jpg

Thank you.


----------



## angelish (23 August 2013)

awww she's like mine too  very cute


----------



## Django Pony (23 August 2013)

She is adorable!!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (23 August 2013)

beautiful! the markings on her back look like a big paw. she will be so entertaining in the next few months. make her a tin foil ball up they love them!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 August 2013)

She really does look like Percy-pants' litter mate!  

I have a photo on my profile if you want to see (also blurry - as you said kittens aren't the easiest subjects to photograph) in the album called 'Kasper'.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 August 2013)

Total gorgeousness!! 

There is nothing as cute as a kitten imo


----------



## meandmyself (23 August 2013)

Faracat, your boy is lovely.  Does he have bluey/greeny coloured eyes?

Thank you! She's a proper little madam already. She decided I wasn't feeding her quite fast enough, so she climbed up my leg to get to the food.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 August 2013)

Sort of greeny eyes.

That's so funny that she climbed you leg. She'll soon have you trained.


----------



## PorkChop (23 August 2013)

Eeeeeek, gorgeous!


----------



## meandmyself (23 August 2013)

My girl has greeny eyes too.  My sister has her full sister who looks nothing like her. I'll get photos.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 August 2013)

Yay!  more kitten photos.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (24 August 2013)

Oh she is so cute, I want a kitty! They are just adorable. I could do with a feisty little female cat to get my boys into line too


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 August 2013)

meandmyself said:



			We picked her up this afternoon and she's a proper little character already! She's decided that the back of the couch is the best place ever, and keeps climbing up there. She's earned the name Fidget because she's never still!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1185686_10153189493310096_418378727_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533735_10153189497110096_795755043_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/246927_10153189603235096_1600826922_n.jpg

I'm scratched to bits but totally smitten!  She's sleeping on me as a type this.
		
Click to expand...

so cute I want her.


----------



## meandmyself (24 August 2013)

She has me trained already!  She and her sister both got a clean bill of health at the vets today. The vet was very taken with them and thought Fidget was aptly named!

Managed to snap a quick photo of my sister's kitten. These two are full sisters but look nothing like each other!

Meg: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/11176_10153194463740096_63102480_n.jpg

Sleepy Fidget: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1000573_10153194465285096_192779888_n.jpg


----------

